# Probleme mit ts3 overlay



## Speeedy (14. August 2012)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH Gemeinde.

Ich habe folgendes Problem zu dem ich nirgends eine Antwort finden konnte.

Ich habe mir jetzt zum Diablo III zocken den TeamSpeak 3 zum ersten mal runtergeladen und installiert.
Soweit funktioniert auch alles aber das ts3 overlay plugin macht mir irgendwie Ärger.

1. bekomme ich beim starten des TS 3 jedes mal diese Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die auch nicht durch erneutes runterladen und installieren weg zu bekommen ist.
Und auch das vergeben der hotkeys für "Mikofon ausschalten" & "Lautsprächer ausschalten" bringt die Meldung nicht zum erlöschen.
Sie kommt bei jedem Start des Programms.

2. und viel schlimmer. Es scheint dass, der overlay auch nicht funktioniert da mir in Diablo III keine Liste mit Namen angezeigt wird, bei meinem Kumpel der es ebenso erst seit ein paar Tagen hat funtioniert das aber ganz gut.

Hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann.
Danke jetzt schon mal

MfG Der Speeedy


----------



## Kaoskriss (18. August 2012)

Moinsen,

das 2. Problem hatte ich auch aber erst mal der reihe nach:

1. Hotkey: dieser wird unter TS3 so vergeben:TS3 > Einstellungen > Plugins (Pop-up Fenster) > Teamspeak 3 Overlay Plug in (markieren) > Einstellungen (Button unterhalb der Pluginliste) > Input (Reiter der TS3 Overlay Einstellungen in Englisch > Set Hotkey (denn Hotkey oder Kombi z.B. Strg+< drücken)

Diesen Hotkey benötigt TS3 Overlay damit man die Overlay Fenster ingame an eine gewünschte Position verschibene kann und deren Größe anpassen kann.

2. Overlay benötigt für Diablo 3 die aktuellste Version von DirectX 11, da Windows (egal welche Version) diese nicht mit dem normalen Windows-Update aktualisiert (von wegen eigenständige Software und bla bla) muss man das also gelegentlich von Hand aktualisieren, gehst Du hier: Download: DirectX-Endbenutzer-Runtime - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

Nach diesen 2 Schritten sollte Dein Overlay funzen, allerdings hat D3 seit Patch 1.0.3 anscheinend ein Prob mit Overlays, Zitat:_ "Wir erhalten eine Vielzahl an Meldungen zu Abstürzen, welche durch Hintergrundprogramme verursacht werden. Generell bergen sämtliche Programme mit Overlay die Gefahr, den Client abstürzen zu lassen (z. B.: Mumble, XFire, EVGA Precision, MSI Afterburner, Skype). Wenn ihr von diesem Problem betroffen seid, empfehlen wir euch eure Programme mit Overlay-Funktion zu aktualisieren. Macht eines davon anschließend immer noch Probleme, so ist die derzeit einzige Möglichkeit diese zu vermeiden, das entsprechende Programm nicht auszuführen, wenn ihr Diablo III spielen wollt."_

Guckst Du hier, wenn D3 ansonsten auch noch zickt... Bekannte Probleme, Fehler & Lösungen - Foren - Diablo III

Ich hoffe mal, dass diese Info nicht zuuuu spät kommt, hab grad gesehen, dass der Post schon aus dem Juni ist  


MfG Kaos


----------



## Speeedy (18. August 2012)

Nein kommt nicht zu spät und ist auch erst 4 Tage alt.  

Bin noch unterwegs aber werde es später gleich probieren, klingt auf jeden Fall erstmal sehr einleuchtend.
Bin gespannt und schreib später noch die Resultate.

Schon mal danke Der Speeedy

EDIT: Hast du dich jetzt extra für diese Antwort angemeldet? :O


EDIT:  Danke, Danke, Danke!  
Hat alles so geklappt wie beschrieben, bin mit allem zufrieden.


----------

